# which publication to sell Hurghada Flat



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

Does anyone know the best source for selling my flat overlooking the sea just outside Hurghada. Its one bedroom and probably good for a diver or person working in Hurghada. I want to get as many viewings as I can in January. I am hoping to buy a larger flat instead in central Hurghada. If anyone can recommend a busy website with lots of visitors. I do not know if I can put it on a forum or not. Please advise


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

alexander4455 said:


> Does anyone know the best source for selling my flat overlooking the sea just outside Hurghada. Its one bedroom and probably good for a diver or person working in Hurghada. I want to get as many viewings as I can in January. I am hoping to buy a larger flat instead in central Hurghada. If anyone can recommend a busy website with lots of visitors. I do not know if I can put it on a forum or not. Please advise[/QUOTE
> 
> Try Hurghada Residents on Facebook.


----------

